# Internetprobleme bei verschiedenen Spielen



## BliBlaBlub12345 (2. März 2015)

Hallo ich habe jetzt seit einigen Tagen arge Probleme damit, übers Internet zocken zu können.
Bin schon echt am verzweifeln, da mir keine Vorschläge und Tipps aus dem Internet helfen konnten.

Angefangen hat es seit dem 21.2.2015. Seitdem kann ich kein Battlefield 4 mehr spielen. Nachdem das Spiel gestartet ist schließt es sich nach ein paar Sekunden wieder mit der Fehlermeldung, dass der Port 3659 (UDP) nicht freigeschaltet ist.
da ich in der letzten Zeit eh keine Zeit zum spielen hatte hat es mich auch nicht weiter gestört und ich dachte nach ein paar Tagen ist wieder alles normal. 
Als ich dieses WE mal zocken wollte ging auch wieder gar nichts mit gleicher Fehlermeldung. Ich habe dann mal bei meiner Fritzbox den Port 3659 als TCP und UDP freigeschaltet, allerdings ohne Erfolg. In den Einstellungen der Windows Firewall steht allerdings auch, dass für BF4 alle Port frei sind. Vorher hat es ja auch funktioniert und ich habe auch keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Auch mit Programmen, die im Internet als Lösungen vorgeschlagen wurden wie Simple Forwarding o.ä. oder Game Booster 3 ergab auch keine Besserung. BF 3 geht übrigens auch nicht.

Zudem kann ich mich auch nicht in meinen Steam Account einloggen. Zumindest nicht online. Denn der Offlinemodus funktioniert und im Browser kann ich mich auch anmelden. Fand ich schon sehr dubios.
Starcraft 2 funktioniert übrigens und alles was über den Browser geht auch.

Als ist gestern Anno 2070 gestartet habe, konnte sich das Spiel auch nicht mit dem Internet verbinden, trotz bestehender Internetverbindung.
Also Origin geht nicht, Uplay geht nur Offline zu spielen (in der UPlay Anwendung bin ich allerdings online) und in Steam kann ich mich nicht online einloggen sondern nur offline. Battle.net funktioniert einwandfrei.

Virenscanner auch mehrmals rüberlaufen lassen, ohne Ergebnis.
Ich habe eine 32k Leitung von Kabel Deutschland und eine Fritzbox 6360 im Wohnzimmer stehen, die über einen Fritz PowerLine Adapter mit dem Rechner verbunden ist.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen.

EDIT: Den Router habe ich selbstverständlich auch schon mehrmals neugestartet und auch einmal für etwa 15 Min.


----------



## shadie (2. März 2015)

Was sagt denn die Fritzbox unter dem Reiter Internet?

besteht eine Verbindung?

WIr haben aktuell auch so seit dem Zeitraum massive Internetprobleme in der Firma (Telekom), bei mir daheim (selber Ort) aber HSE habe ich keine Probleme und bekomme meine 50K

Vielleicht irgendwas mit dem Powerline Adapter im Argen?


----------



## BliBlaBlub12345 (2. März 2015)

Internetverbindung besteht.
Wie gesagt alles andere außer online zocken funktioniert.
Auch meine NAS funktioniert tadellos.

Mit dem Adapter ist alles in Ordnung.
Habe auch versuchsweise mal den Repeater eingesteckt und per LAN verbunden.
Gleiches Ergebnis.


----------



## Cleaners (2. März 2015)

Hallo  !

Welche Firmware hat deine Fritzbox ? Ich glaube aktuell sollte es 6.2 sein. Ihr dürft mich gern verbessern. Hast Du eventuell einen Virenscanner am laufen ( Internetsecurity ) ?  Bei Gdata gibt es mancmal Probleme mit der Firewall (Versuch es in diesem Fall mal kurz mit abschalten der Firewall). Wenn Du eine Internetsecurity haben solltest kannst Du den Firewall Dienst von Windows abschalten (2 Gleichzeitig sollten nicht laufen).

Teste mal bitte über die Console ( Windostaste +R ---------dann "CMD" eingeben und Enter) . Dort kannst Du über den Ping versuchen nach außen zu gehen zb. Ping 8.8.8.8  Wenn das funktioniert müsstest Du eine Antwort bekommen.
*
!!!Als erstes versuch mal bitte einen Neustart des Routers!!!*


----------



## BliBlaBlub12345 (2. März 2015)

Hallo
Bei mir auf der Fritzbox ist 6.05 drauf. Anscheinend nicht mehr aktuell.
wie bekomm ich das denn geändert? Ich war der Meinung das aktualisiert automatisch. Jedenfalls so wie es in der Hilfe steht geht es nicht, das bei Assistenten der Punkt Update fehlt

EDIT: Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass für die 6360 Cable noch kein Firmware Update vorhanden ist. Demnach doch aktuell.
Wie oben bereits beschrieben wurde der Server bereits mehrmals neu gestartet.


----------



## Cleaners (2. März 2015)

Funktioniert der Ping über CMD ? Versuch mal den Ping auf einen Server der im Ranking weit vorn ist !  https://www.gametracker.com/search/bf3/ IP Adresse steht dahinter. Gib mal Bescheid bitte.


----------



## Thaurial (3. März 2015)

Cleaners schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Ping über CMD ? Versuch mal den Ping auf einen Server der im Ranking weit vorn ist !  https://www.gametracker.com/search/bf3/ IP Adresse steht dahinter. Gib mal Bescheid bitte.



wenn der Ping nicht gehen würde, dann könnte er vermutlich nicht schreiben. Aber ein Test íst es Wert. sieht eher so aus als würden einige Dienste geblockt.

lokale firewall oder router neu starten sind ein heisser Tipp


----------



## BliBlaBlub12345 (3. März 2015)

Hi
Ping funktioniert Mittelwert 120ms auf ersten Server in der Liste
Auch wenn ich die Firewall ausschalte, ändert es nichts an meinem Problem 
Wie gesagt, Router ist bereits mehrmals neugestartet worden.
Werde es allerdings gleich noch einmal machen.


----------



## BliBlaBlub12345 (3. März 2015)

Ich habe mir gerade einmal Steam auf meinem mac runtergeladen.
Da kann ich mich ohne Probleme anmelden -.-
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich wohl meinen PC mal Plattmachen muss. Da es ein Reiner Spiele-PC ist ist der eigentlich auch nicht zugemüllt.

EDIT: Also es scheint an meinem PC zu liegen.
Ich hab gerade einmal meinen alten PC angeschlossen und da funzt Steam und auch in Anno 2070 habe ich eine Internetverbindung.


Habt ihr denn sonst noch eine Idee ohne dass ich den PC platt machen muss? Denn was anderes fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Cleaners (3. März 2015)

Du könntest noch alle Protokolle leeren sowie Cache und Temp Neustart und dann nochmal versuchen.
Schau dir auch mal die HOST Datei an, vielleicht macht die Probleme.


----------

